

Ask HN/pg: Do you sell to SMBs? How do you do it? - pantsd

What methods have you tried for selling to small/medium business? How have they worked out?<p>What do you think of direct mail, on-line advertising, cold-calling, etc.?
======
talbina
Probably best to ask these types of questions here <http://startups.com/>

